# Router Magic



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought ROUTER MAGIC by Bill Hylton at a garage sale this Fall and just got around to reading through most of it. This book has a wealth of usable info. The bushing chart is one page worth copying. Pretty impressive. Hope your local library has a copy.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I have to agree that it is a great book. I have read thru mine several times and still learn something new each time.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Clouseau:

Agreed, _Router Magic_ is an excellent resource. So is Bill Hylton's _Woodworking with the Router_.

Cassandra


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Cassandra said:


> Hi Clouseau:
> 
> Agreed, _Router Magic_ is an excellent resource. So is Bill Hylton's _Woodworking with the Router_.
> 
> Cassandra


Y agree to, Exactly, Router Router magic and Woodworker with the router are 2 very, very big books
I love these 2 books even if I lose a lot, since I understand little English. Drawings and photos are enough to understand.
I recommend these 2 books to all those that begin with the router

Santé


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have both and enjoy reading them. I also like Patrick Spielmans books, they got me on my way in routing. Back then I was developing router jigs for guitar building and a Trend book had a good but limited section on guitars.


----------



## ronpod (Jan 14, 2010)

Router Magic and Woodworking with the Router are the two books that started me into routerland. They are so information packed that I don't consider them light reading. I use them as reference books all the time. Today, I visited my local plastics supplier to get lots of acrylic and phenolic sheets to make many of the jigs show in Router Magic. What is nice is the materials lists that make procuring items easier. 

I am in the process of making the shop built table but that is a subject for another forum...


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have just got a copy of Alan Holthams Complete Routing.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Intriguingly, Amazon, Waterstones and W.H.Smug all have it at the same price.

Recommended?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Peter didn't I send you a copy via email ?
If I didn't let me know. I still have your address.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Duane

Yes you did. Thank you. It was Alan Holthams Complete Routing I was querying.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Clouseau said:


> I bought ROUTER MAGIC by Bill Hylton at a garage sale this Fall and just got around to reading through most of it. This book has a wealth of usable info. The bushing chart is one page worth copying. Pretty impressive. Hope your local library has a copy.


Clouseau 
Just as a reminder; there is more that can be achieved when the router is held in the plunge mode, with the aid of template guides. Check out the material below.
Tom
(Template Tom)


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Duane
> 
> Yes you did. Thank you. It was Alan Holthams Complete Routing I was querying.
> 
> ...



Got'cha 
I'll check a few places this week and see if I can come up with that any where for you as well.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Complete Routing by Alan Holtham. ISBN 978-0-9557935-0-9. Alan started as a wood turner, and developed a shop in Wistaston Rd, Willsaton, Cheshire. That I used to go to. He now writes magazine articles and this book. The Book is good (for a beginner) It is a good catalogue (of what is available in the U.K. and is sponsored by Trend) and has many processes. I am sure I will find something new. Would I recommend it? To a beginner, yes. As a coffee table book? yes. I prefer the Hylton and Spielman books.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Duane !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Router Rog (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree with the comments on Bill Hyton's Woodworking with the Router. It's well organized, provides useful tips, and problem solving inserts associated with certain tasks. Besides describing techniques on how you may use a router, Bill provides diagrams on how to build varies jigs making your router projects easier to complete. A book you will truly refer to time and time again.


----------



## palauet1y2 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Complete Routing alan holtham*

Could you tell me, where I can find this book Complete Routing Alan Holtham in (pdf), I am new to this and start with the trend t4 router. 

Thank you very much.

Antonio


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Antonio

I don't think you will find one ,he likes to sale his data in a book forum the norm.

Amazon.com: Trend BOOK/CR Complete Routing Techniques and Guide Book: Alan Holtham: Home Improvement


========



palauet1y2 said:


> Could you tell me, where I can find this book Complete Routing Alan Holtham in (pdf), I am new to this and start with the trend t4 router.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Antonio


----------



## palauet1y2 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Bob J.

Thank you very much for your information, but for me is very expensive this book. I want to learn more economically router operation.

You're Welcome 

Antonio


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Clouseau said:


> I bought ROUTER MAGIC by Bill Hylton at a garage sale this Fall and just got around to reading through most of it. This book has a wealth of usable info. The bushing chart is one page worth copying. Pretty impressive. Hope your local library has a copy.


Hi Daniel:

Router Magic is an excellent resource and a good starting point. However, Bill Hylton doesn't touch on all of the methods of using a router. I have 5 books on routers and if I combine them all, I still don't have a list of all the methods. This forum is the _only_ place you'll find all of the information you may need. I've not been able to find any expert that knows all of them.

Next, I find the publications do not differentiate between methods, jigs and fixtures. Understanding the differences clears up a lot of the confusion.

The worst part about routers is that there is sufficient diversity in router usage that there are people that specialize in only one method of using a router and do so with great expertise. 

As for template guides, I have sizes in 1/4" increments, except the inlay bushing set. This eliminates much of the calculations needed to match bits to bushings. However, I do stock several sizes of bearings. This allows me to creep up finished cuts or vary cuts as I need to.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Than I would suggest you get them for free on your computer 24/7 at,see below.
Just select one of many videos from Router Workshop from the menu bar.

The Woodworking Channel Video Library

==============


palauet1y2 said:


> Hi Bob J.
> 
> Thank you very much for your information, but for me is very expensive this book. I want to learn more economically router operation.
> 
> ...


----------



## palauet1y2 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Bob J.

Thank you very much for your information.

Best regards

Antonio


----------

